# Tick tick tick... getting ready



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Come on bow season... getting the itch. May need to go shank some pigs this weekend. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Been eatin at me too... since about FEBRUARY.. But gettn baaaad recently. Got on here tonite to say the same thing & PC beat me to it.. good to know im not suffering alone!!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

funny you said that....bow now lives in my living room....i draw and hold during the commercials LOL
Heading to Namibia 2nd week in August for my Africa plains game bow hunt.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

sgrem said:


> funny you said that....bow now lives in my living room....i draw and hold during the commercials LOL
> Heading to Namibia 2nd week in August for my Africa plains game bow hunt.


That should be awesome. Good luck!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

ever since i moved to the city im going crazy! working on going to whack something soon!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

sgrem said:


> funny you said that....bow now lives in my living room....i draw and hold during the commercials LOL
> Heading to Namibia 2nd week in August for my Africa plains game bow hunt.


Awesome! Have fun.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't remind me. My sons bow threw all the cable last trip and I haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Don't remind me. My sons bow threw all the cable last trip and I haven't fixed it yet.


Dude... get on it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

hunting season is closer now!


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

Filling protein feeders this weekend and putting out cameras. For me, looking at the pic's is just about as good as hunting.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't beat being in a tree stand watching wildlife.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm jones'in' to stick a pig too!! It's just so dang hot out there right now. Early morning and evening hunts are bout all I could go for. I keep my targets ready to set up and shoot in the evenings and weekends. Got about 75 days to go till opening day!!!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

11 weeks, yoohoo


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Gonna set up targets and check out the Luminoks tomorrow. Had one last year that wouldn't turn off. 3 years old now, doubt any of them work. 73 days and counting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i got the itch last week. was checking to see if the pond received any water from the last rain and had 5 bucks (3 real nice) run right in front of me. the feeder went up at the house and i started shooting again on the same day. i picked right up where i left off but the second day i went shoot my ripcord had the cord pulled outta it. the past few mornings i have been covered up with does and fawns. time to find a location at a new land im hunting this year to throw up a tree stand so i dont have to rifle hunt it so thats something i will do after i close up shop this evening. it cant come fast enough


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> i got the itch last week. was checking to see if the pond received any water from the last rain and had 5 bucks (3 real nice) run right in front of me. the feeder went up at the house and i started shooting again on the same day. i picked right up where i left off but the second day i went shoot my ripcord had the cord pulled outta it. the past few mornings i have been covered up with does and fawns. time to find a location at a new land im hunting this year to throw up a tree stand so i dont have to rifle hunt it so thats something i will do after i close up shop this evening. it cant come fast enough


Awesome. I am headed up sometime this week to check on things. I hope to see something similar. Maybe stick a pig if a stay over

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I can't wait bro!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Won't be long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

im about to start shooting my bow again. gotta get the old muscles stretched out!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea that shoulder needs to get broke in again. Lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

First year bow hunting and I'm ready going up next weekend when I get off the gulf gunna try my hand and practice on a pig or two! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

The official countdown has begun!!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

This will be my dads first year bow hunting. After watching giant bucks two years in a row through the scope 1 week before rifle season, then not seeing them again, he got fed up. Mom and I bought him a crossbow for christmas, and then the guy we hunt with did the same. They were at the property last weekend and saw good deer movement. Hoping he gets to stick one this weekend. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

its goin DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be in my tripod on Sat morning, can't wait to shoot my first deer with a crossbow


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> This will be my dads first year bow hunting. After watching giant bucks two years in a row through the scope 1 week before rifle season, then not seeing them again, he got fed up. Mom and I bought him a crossbow for christmas, and then the guy we hunt with did the same. They were at the property last weekend and saw good deer movement. Hoping he gets to stick one this weekend.
> 
> Good luck guys.


Haha, about 30yrs ago, my second yr with a bow, I shot a 8pt opening morn, a hog that eve, Sunday morn a doe, Sun eve another doe, my dad couldn't take it anymore so Mon morn he was in the bow shop getting sized up, Tues eve he shot his first, we hunted the same place Royboy42 hunts today. I'm not mad at them anymore but at 88 he still is...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Just picked up some Rage mechanical broad heads. Trying those over the muzzy 3 blades this year


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good luck with the mechanical heads!

I'm ready, bow's ready, Ranger's ready and the Thermacell is ready lol. Just hope the deer are. 

TH


----------

